# Is My Spigot Using Reclaimed Water?



## toicy4ya (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi guys,

I purchased a home in Florida a year ago. I know my irrigation runs off of reclaimed water. However, I have two spigots, one on the side of the house and one on the rear. Is there any way I can tell if the spigots are also running off of reclaimed water? I've tried googling this but can't seem to find an answer. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is one way to find out. Go to your water meter. Record the number. Make sure no one else is using water in the house. Open the spigot. Go to the meter, if the meter is running, then it is not reclaimed water.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

g-man said:


> There is one way to find out. Go to your water meter. Record the number. Make sure no one else is using water in the house. Open the spigot. Go to the meter, if the meter is running, then it is not reclaimed water.


Perfect answer!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

No way it's reclaimed for any plumbing located inside the house footprint. All reclaimed connections should be purple in color and have backflow preventers to potable.


----------

